

The Ticketmaster Alternative  - AdilD
http://www.blogto.com/tech/2009/05/the_ticketmaster_alternative/

======
oldgregg
I've been working in the music/touring space for 5 years. There is no
alternative. TicketMaster/LiveNation is remarkably evil and I can't wait to
see them perish, but it won't happen by traditional "alternative ticketing"
websites -- they are a dime a dozen. You have to have contracts with venues or
pass legislation to prevent it. I'll be the first to dance on ticketmaster's
grave. The vast majority of these venues are built by taxpayers and then
ticketmaster essentially steals the venues away from the community.

